# emirates vs etihad vs qatar



## Expatpunk

Which do you think is better for long hual journeys ie new Zealand to dubai etc...and why..coach only!!


----------



## Gavtek

Unless any one of them is significantly cheaper than the other, I'd go with Emirates. Never flew Qatar but I prefer Emirates to Etihad in every department although I've never flown long haul in economy with either.


----------



## Expatpunk

Gavtek said:


> Unless any one of them is significantly cheaper than the other, I'd go with Emirates. Never flew Qatar but I prefer Emirates to Etihad in every department although I've never flown long haul in economy with either.


I hate you  : P


----------



## dizzyizzy

Definitely Emirates.


----------



## pamela0810

I flew long haul in economy from Dubai to Sydney on Etihad and it was a horrible experience. The cabin crew actually yelled at me when I wanted to give him an empty cup. Thanks to him, Etihad has lost my business.

Emirates on the other hand, I flew the same sector (on the A380 business class, however) but the service was so much better as was the flight!

I'd pick Emirates over Etihad and Qatar Airways any day!


----------



## Tropicana

I used to think Emirates was a notch above Qatar and Etihad, but if you look at the most popular online airline review site, you will find Qatar Airwaysgetting many many good reviews recently, so much so that they are ranked better than Cathay and SQ

And i tend to trust the online reviews as there are so many of them from real people; they are definitely fairer than "awards" airlines win from journalists

Emirates and Etihad both have horror stories, but there were a lot more reviews echoing what Pam says above about Etihad. Emirates seemed to be better...

So for coach at least, i think it should be either Qatar or Emirates. 

Qatar may offer better service, but Emirates will offer one less connection.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I used to find that Emirates were are step up from Etihad and Qatar but I'm not sure that's still the case. Emirate's service seems to have sunk to record lows (and I read about more cost cutting this week) whereas the others have stayed the same. 

If you're on an Emirates 380 you will probably find they are still better than the competition. It seems like there's a lot more space in the 380 coach class but that could just be the higher ceilings/vertical sides of the cabin.

An important factor though is price. I find Emirates very very expensive when buying a ticket in the UAE. I booked tickets to go to the UK at Christmas yesterday. For coach Emirates wanted AED 5,000, Etihad AED 4,000 and Qatar AED 3,000. Needless to say I booked with Qatar. Yes there's a 1 hour connection in Doha but the flight times work better for me and I save AED 2,000. I find that for business the price difference for Emirates is usually even greater.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

In terms of comfort, Emirates, Etihad and Qatar are way better than any other carriers that I had flown with (Air Canada, British Airways , United, Continental, Singapore..)

In terms of price, Qatar beats both Emirates and Etihad (personal experience) but you gotta fly to Doha (1 hour) but the savings are almost close to double.


----------



## Mr Rossi

I've flown cattle class back to the UK with Qatar a few times. Not a particulary enjoyable experience but bearable due to the price. Emirates is well over rated, the service levels have dropped considerably over the years and due to Dubai being a hub for them, the planes are always full of screaming babies.

I always try and fly BA now if I can. Despite their own problems internally I've found it hasn't affected day to day operations with the public.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Gavtek said:


> Unless any one of them is significantly cheaper than the other, I'd go with Emirates. Never flew Qatar but I prefer Emirates to Etihad in every department although I've never flown long haul in economy with either.


No one needs to know which class you fly! 


I would put Qatar up against Emirates... But with that said I am flying Emirates direct Dubai-Houston for xmas... no way am I connecting anywhere lol.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

INFAMOUS said:


> No one needs to know which class you fly!
> 
> 
> I would put Qatar up against Emirates... But with that said I am flying Emirates direct Dubai-Houston for xmas... no way am I connecting anywhere lol.


Another factor to consider if flying to Oz is that Etihad fly direct to Melbourne and Sydney whereas Emirates will make a stop over in somewhere like SIN/KUL/BKK.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Emirates fly direat to Melbourne, Sydney and Perth daily as well as doing the stopovers previously mentioned. Emirates is good value from most places except Dubai so I usually end up travelling with other carriers, I quite like Virgin for trips back to the UK.
I`m a big fan of the A380, went economy on it to Beijing in October and i`m off again this week, First Class though so it should be a rather different experience, must remember to book my shower slot lol!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Ok Felix what I didn't say (I thought it obvious!) was that etihad fly direct and non-stop to melbourne and sydney. Emirates make you get off the plane somewhere on the way, then back on when they have refuelled, cleaned the plane, got new crew onboard. 

Emirates do fly direct to perth (there aren't many place to stop off) but etihad don't - last time I looked they tried to route me through MEL or SYD turning a 10 hour trip into a min 17-18 hour trip.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Sorry but Emirates do not make you get off they fly direct as I said, I know as I give them their clearances, clear them to land and take off for a living.


----------



## wishmaster_dxb

QATAR is going very well.
Amazing service


----------



## wishmaster_dxb

But no direct flight to UK from DUBAI


----------



## ccr

Felixtoo2 said:


> ...i`m off again this week, First Class though so it should be a rather different experience, must remember to book my shower slot lol!!


We hate you, but do shower at 30,000 feet and let us know how it felt...


----------



## ccr

wishmaster_dxb said:


> But no direct flight to UK from DUBAI


Really ? 

Are London, Birmingham, Manchester, New Castle and Glasgow not in the UK ?


----------



## pamela0810

I think he was talking about Qatar Airways not having direct flights to the UK from Dubai. He split his post in two.


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> I think he was talking about Qatar Airways not having direct flights to the UK from Dubai. He split his post in two.


Got you (him) now. Thanks Pam, I need to learn "English" instead of American


----------



## dizzyizzy

talking about very long haul flights, I need to book a flight to NZ to fly in March and I was hoping to take advantage of Emirates cash plus miles offers. Anybody knows if there is a predictable pattern Emirates uses to publish these offers?


----------



## Felixtoo2

So Pam, that`s a "Split Post" which is definitely not to be confused with something that can get both our posts deleted haha!


----------



## Tropicana

dizzyizzy said:


> talking about very long haul flights, I need to book a flight to NZ to fly in March and I was hoping to take advantage of Emirates cash plus miles offers. Anybody knows if there is a predictable pattern Emirates uses to publish these offers?


i was trying to find one but couldnt, they are very random. 
All of a sudden, for any particular city it has offers for 1st class only, and then switches back to Econ+Business+1st.

i am waiting for Decembers offers which should be out any day now


----------



## pamela0810

EK currently has the 35% discount to 33 destinations sale but you need to depart before 10th December. Some of the fares look quite tempting!


----------

